# Cloth Diapers 'n More



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi! My name is Allison and I am the owner of Cloth Diapers 'n More.

At Cloth Diapers 'n More, you can find all of your favorite diapers, including Fuzzi Bunz, Wonderoos, Bummis, Proraps, Bumkins, Rumpsters, and Kissaluvs. We also have Chinese and Indian Prefolds, and organic velour diapers from Punkin Butt.

In addition to diapers, we also carry:

-Wipes, including organic velour from Punkin Butt, bug print from JamTots, and WonderWipes from Mother of Eden

-Kissaluvs Diaper Lotion Potion

-Eucalan wool wash

-Signing Time! sign language DVDs and VHS tapes

-HABA wooden toys

-Earth Mama, Angel Baby products for pregnancy & the newborn

-Weleda baby products

-Homemade natural bar soaps

-Diaper totes and wet bags

-Slings

-hemp baby blankets

-Handknit clothing from Moby Wear

And much more!

Free shipping on all orders over $75 shipping within the United States!

MDC members: Save 5% on all orders with coupon code MDCMAMA

****

Celebrate the beginning of the holiday shopping season with our After Thanksgiving sale. From midnight EST on Friday, November 25th through 11:59 PM EST Sunday November 27th, all items from Cloth Diapers 'n More will be 10% off with the coupon code HOLIDAY2005.

****

Cloth Diapers 'n More would like to thank everyone who participated in our October fundraiser for Pregnancy & Infant Loss Awareness month. With your help, we raised close to $250 to be split and donated to three organizations in central Ohio that assist bereaved parents. Thank you so much for supporting these charities! And on a personal note, our family would like to extend our sincere gratitude to everyone who sent their condolences following the loss of our newborn son Ryland in September. Your thoughts and prayers were a great comfort to our family and will not be forgotten.

*Cloth Diapers 'n More*


----------

